# RDP for connecting from Windows *to* Mac OS X?



## Giaguara (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there any way to use RDP protocol to connect from Windows *to* Mac OS X?

VNC is way too flakey.
ARD isn't really an option (unless I have totally missed ARD admin for Windows...)
So anything like rdesktop to be built..?

I need to be able to do at least everything VNC allows to, but can't afford losing the connection every now and then. Of VNC on PC side I've tried all the most common ones, of which Tight VNC Viewer seems the most stable.

MS RDP and TSclientX work but the connection is the wrong way. I need it *to* the Macs.

Would some rdesktop server work? I don't mind building it or using X11 if that's what takes, but it needs to be stable. 

Or some magical VNC that doesn't suck so much could be the next option.

10.5.x, all Intel.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2008)

In the past, I never found any RDP server available for a Unix-like system whether it was Mac OS X, GNU/Linux, FreeBSD, or whathaveyou...

...And then I found this:
http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/

I'll be giving this a try really soon as RDP seems like a better option than VNC in terms of speed.  The only thing is that RDP (at least in Windows) is very insecure.  I guess at leat in the Unix side it can be tunneled through SSH just like VNC can if need be.  The only bad thing is that it might only apply to X Window sessions.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 4, 2008)

Excellent... I'll try that tomorrow. 
As all is contained within private networks, it doesn't matter more than being Windows RDP to Windows RDP.


----------



## DanM73 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi... I'm working on this right now.  
Biggest problem is a severe lack of time so I can finally get this project out the door.

*Virtual Appliance provides universal access to any VMwareMKS / RDP / VNC / iLO remote console:*
http://communities.vmware.com/thread/118504

Cheers,
Daniel Milisic


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2008)

i know you want this for Leopard but the web site HOWTO Use Your Mac From Anywhere and their for Tiger might give you some ideas. 

My one suggestion is to make sure you use a static IP for your Mac in your local network before you start.


----------



## mrfrankus (Jul 14, 2012)

DanM73 said:


> Hi... I'm working on this right now.
> Biggest problem is a severe lack of time so I can finally get this project out the door.
> 
> *Virtual Appliance provides universal access to any VMwareMKS / RDP / VNC / iLO remote console:*
> ...


Hi Dan, 

Access to the VMWare Communities thread you linked to in your post seems to have expired somehow; is there any chance you might feel like sharing a little more info on this project (or appliance) you are putting together?

Frank.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 14, 2012)

Does this help at all?
http://desktopecho.com/iMKS/
Seems to be the fairly-current direction on that project from Daniel Milisic
Maybe Dan will post back here with something more relevant.


----------

